# Using an automatic doser



## LondonDragon (1 Jun 2020)

Hi guys,

Quick question, have not used one for a long time and used it only for a while before and just want to get it right.

When using a doser pretty much your daily dosage is going to be stuck in the tube and the new content from the bottle will be what replaces the content of the tube, and will only be used a day or so later.

So my question is, does this matter for an all-in-one solution made of dry salts, as the liquid in the tube will be exposed to light etc...

Also now that I have a 4 pump doser, if I wanted to doze something like Easycarbo/Flourish Excel, since the claim is not to expose the liquid to light how would you use this with a doser?

Just thought I would ask  

Cheers
Paulo


----------



## Andrew789 (1 Jun 2020)

I use black tubing,  never had a problem.


----------



## LondonDragon (1 Jun 2020)

Andrew789 said:


> I use black tubing,  never had a problem.


That was my first thought and such an eye sore lol


----------



## Sammy Islam (1 Jun 2020)

I've always wondered this and i think i've asked in the forum before. But at the end of the day no point over-thinking it, try it like normal. If you run into problems and suspect it's because of the tubing rather than dosage related then i'd change it over to black. My tubes sit pretty much directly under my light and i haven't had any problems with that.


----------



## JoshP12 (1 Jun 2020)

I am using clear tubing and if I do notice that my micro mix tube that is near the surface of my tank gets about 2 inches clear sometimes ... but if I run into issues, I plan to just up the dose which will come from the tubs. 

Josh


----------



## Simon Cole (1 Jun 2020)

Try wrapping some aluminium ducting tape around the tube. I think black tubing by itself is unlikely to bock sufficient light. Phosphorous and iron (if you chose to go down that route) are activated together in the presence of even small amounts of light.


----------



## Ray (2 Jun 2020)

Would it not work to link all the dosers via T pieces to the same tank feed tube and run a program like this:

1)  Macro Ferts  8:00am - 4 days week
2)  Micro Ferts 8:00am - 3 days week (not same day as #1)
3)  Easycarbo 8:05am
4)  RO water 8:10am - enough to clear the tube and ideally also the right amount to compensate for daily evaporation


----------



## Zeus. (2 Jun 2020)

I block the light out if the solution is light sensitive. Plus I make weak solutions so have more volume per dose so less of dose exposed to light.


----------



## X3NiTH (2 Jun 2020)

You could always wrap the tubing in Red Lithography Tape, that way you can still see if liquid is present.


----------



## LondonDragon (10 Jun 2020)

X3NiTH said:


> You could always wrap the tubing in Red Lithography Tape, that way you can still see if liquid is present.


Many thanks, I have done what @Zeus. suggested and made weaker solution and dose a higher quantity per day (50ml rather than the planned 25ml) this means the 2 liter container will last 40 days before I need to make a new batch!
Plus I would not be able to stand the red tubes


----------

